
Overlooked Theory Could Explain How the EM Drive Works - mhb
http://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-have-a-weird-new-idea-about-how-the-impossible-em-drive-could-produce-thrust
======
EwanG
Pilot Wave Theory to the rescue (maybe).

